# Hello - looking to buya TT



## morpheus75 (9 mo ago)

Hi all,
i am lookin to buy a TT as a run around fun car plus run on track days and came accross this forum. 
so will be doing a lot of reading before i buy one.....
looking forward to not making a mistake like last year (bought a bad example - without research lost £1000!!)
so now a little wiser.
thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Gray75 (9 mo ago)

morpheus75 said:


> Hi all,
> i am lookin to buy a TT as a run around fun car plus run on track days and came accross this forum.
> so will be doing a lot of reading before i buy one.....
> looking forward to not making a mistake like last year (bought a bad example - without research lost £1000!!)
> ...





morpheus75 said:


> Hi all,
> i am lookin to buy a TT as a run around fun car plus run on track days and came accross this forum.
> so will be doing a lot of reading before i buy one.....
> looking forward to not making a mistake like last year (bought a bad example - without research lost £1000!!)
> ...


Hi I am selling mine look at my previous posts to see what’s been done loads of work carried out by garage with receipfs


----------



## morpheus75 (9 mo ago)

Hi
Thanks for offer but looking for automatic mate


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome!


----------

